# Derelict Pub in Sale - August 2013



## freemanmarc (Aug 8, 2013)

My second time out on an explore and I discovered that preparation is the key to a decent day of urbexin'.

equipped with 2 mobile phones and not a torch to be seen, we clambered into the boarded up darkness of what was once the waggon and horses public house. This is one old pub and has stood on this site in some shape or form since the 18th century. After some googling I found this picture from 1900




wagon and horses 1900 by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

and then this much later one from around 1977, you can see many subtle changes to the building over the 80 something years between the pics.




wagon and horses pub 1977 by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

This pub and others along this road were built to cater for the increase in traffic as the settlement became more popular.

The pub finally closed on 6th of January 2003 after being sold to developers. It has lay empty since.

That's the history lesson, and now the few decent pics I managed to salvage from the hundred or so black photos  

Here's how it looks today



External by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

Here's a shot looking behind the bar. You can see on the chalk board the message from the last night of business



waiting to order by FreemanMarc, on Flickr




Sad by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

It's strange how this has survived for so long without being rubbed out



On the bar by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

How many people walked in through these doors throughout the life of the pub?? 



old pub entrance by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

An old menu... 95p for chips!! (Was probably expensive 10 years ago!)



Old Menu by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

The ladies



Old Ladies by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

Behind the wood, the windows are still in place and unchavved



I know people who drank here by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

The floor was littered with bits of the ceiling and other debris. Under it all there is still carpet too!



Floor by FreemanMarc, on Flickr




Fancy a pint by FreemanMarc, on Flickr




Dark dark dark by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

there were loads of these.. Not a single one has been vandalised... it made my day!



Chalk Drawings by FreemanMarc, on Flickr

I also got a load of video footage from inside and down in the cellar, but I'm not too sure what the rules for posting vids on here are as I don't recall seeing any.. 

I also visited another site on this day just up the road towards Altrincham which I will post when I get round to sorting through the pictures. 

Thanks for looking, I'm sorry it's not the best quality... I'm off out buying torches on Saturday morning as I've found an absolutely HUGE mill just up the road that looks very interesting.

Happy exploring to one and all!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ace report,its a shame so many pubs end up like this.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 8, 2013)

good effort mate
see if you can return with those new torches, a tripod and your camera


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 8, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> good effort mate
> see if you can return with those new torches, a tripod and your camera



Cheers  yeah hint taken lol Might have to rely on some other forum members close to me for decent pics although I do want to go back and try find a way into the old flat upstairs. I couldn't find a way up there during this visit. 

I'll improve with experience. .. and perhaps a photography course


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 9, 2013)

Happy Mondays! Great band they were 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzylady (Aug 9, 2013)

It's just a shame that sooo many places seem to be bought then just forgotten :-(
Nice report though...


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice report mate,looks a good little mooch,sorry i could,nt make it.


----------



## Steve7 (Sep 30, 2013)

Very sad.Looks nice back in 1977.


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

I loved the look of this place so I did a bit more diggin:

http://pubs-of-manchester.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/guest-pub-waggon-horses-sale.html
http://www.salecommunityweb.co.uk/history.htm

Increased traffic in the 18th century encouraged the provision of more inns. The Bulls Head, Volunteer and Waggon & Horses appeared. The first two were rebuilt in Victoria's reign and the Waggon & Horses was considerably altered.


----------



## timperleyman (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow cheers for that used to be local, thanks again look forward to your alty pics


----------

